# Happy 2nd Birthday Brennan!!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well he isn't a GSD but he thinks he is I can't believe he is already 2. It's probably hard to believe because he still acts like a very mischievous puppy. We have now completed two FHOs and are in recovery for the second one. I can't wait until this is behind us and he can run and play again. He keeps me on my toes and is my cuddler at night. Through everything he has maintained his super sweet and adorable disposition and has been quite the trooper. Happy Birthday to my baby boy


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe he's that old. It seems like you just got him!

(is that dog bed made from a crib mattress? it looks to be the right size - I want to make one for Sage)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I can't believe he's that old. It seems like you just got him!
> 
> (is that dog bed made from a crib mattress? it looks to be the right size - I want to make one for Sage)


Yes it is a crib mattress. I got an orthopedic one and and two sheets, put one on top and bottom and left plastic on in case of accidents. I actually have two now because the other dogs like them too


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Yes it is a crib mattress. I got an orthopedic one and and two sheets, put one on top and bottom and left plastic on in case of accidents. I actually have two now because the other dogs like them too


I want to make one for Sage. She spends most of her time in the family room since she's been sick, on a twin sized airbed. I'd like to get that big thing out of there, and have something a little smaller. There is a big orthopedic bed in the living room that the other two dogs like. Sage prefers the leather couch for some reason.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo giving his big brother kisses--all the dogs are amazing with him and do not even attempt to play, but they do throw kisses in there


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy birthday sweet boy! I love his furry feet & soulful eyes. And how much YOU love him!


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, Brennan!
Looks like you got an awesome birthday cake!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

CindyMDBecker said:


> Happy birthday sweet boy! I love his furry feet & soulful eyes. And how much YOU love him!


That reminds me, I tried trimming his feet before surgery and it was play time, now he isn't moving and perfect timing


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite stopping by and giving some kisses...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Some of the gang..


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Woah! Apollo got big! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! They grow so fast! Happy Birthday Apollo! What recipe did you use for his cake? (Jasira's birthday is coming up.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> Wow! They grow so fast! Happy Birthday Apollo! What recipe did you use for his cake? (Jasira's birthday is coming up.)


It is Brennans 2nd Birthday. Apollo will be 1 in September. I get the cakes at s doggie bakery. This cake is pumpkin


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Ops Sorry. Happy birthday BRENNAN. lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> Ops Sorry. Happy birthday BRENNAN. lol


Apollo is getting to be big fast, so you were kinda right


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 2nd Birthday Brennan!! Looks like you are having a great time with your beautiful cake and all those kisses!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Brennan!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy 2nd Birthday Brennan... Drum roll please....hmmmmmmm..

_"Lets blow out the candles, lets blow out the candles, we are having a wonderful time...fssssttt..we're sorry about the spit!"_

Enjoy. Fritz and Deb


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy happy birthday to a handsome and adorable guy. May you be running around soon with your gang. 
Love the pics, you have a bunch of great dogs. ARE THEY ALL BOYS? Apollo sure has grown


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> Happy happy birthday to a handsome and adorable guy. May you be running around soon with your gang.
> Love the pics, you have a bunch of great dogs. ARE THEY ALL BOYS? Apollo sure has grown


5 boys and 2 girls. The girls keep the boys in line


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday Brennan. Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Brennan!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brennan!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Brennan. Wishing you a great year running and playing to your hearts content.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday, you're all grown up now!


----------

